# razors and shaving brush



## diamundgem (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, I make a lot of Razors and shaving brushes from kits from Arizonia . But I am getting calls from customers that want the screw on double edge Razors heads. 
Do any of you know a dist for those kits.


----------



## Boz (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice looking work.  I am getting ready to turn some razors for x-mas gifts.
Where did you get the nifty stand and do they make them for just razors?


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are very nice.  I just turned my first razor for myself and I love it.  It's nice having the the weight and a thicker shape for my hand.  The razors sell well for you? Most all of my friends use electric razors so I haven't been able to find a market for them in my immediate group of friends.  I'm looking at doing my first show next month, should I take a few with me?


----------



## penhead (Oct 13, 2010)

Arizona is a big place...are you not buying from Anthony..??
http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=68





diamundgem said:


> Hi, I make a lot of Razors and shaving brushes from kits from Arizonia . But I am getting calls from customers that want the screw on double edge Razors heads.
> Do any of you know a dist for those kits.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 13, 2010)

diamundgem said:


> Hi, I make a lot of Razors and shaving brushes from kits from Arizonia . But I am getting calls from customers that want the screw on double edge Razors heads.
> Do any of you know a dist for those kits.


 
It really depends on what your customers are looking for. You can get old gillette, merkur, etc. razors and use those. Some guys do that and have them replated first so they look nice and new. You can find cheap generic ones as well if they just want a double edge razor. But my guess is that they want something decent that's going to give a good shave.


----------



## pensmyth (Oct 13, 2010)

www.thegoldennib.com

They sell safety razor kits which is what your looking for.


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you turn these from a regular-size pen blank?


----------



## pensmyth (Oct 13, 2010)

bking0217 said:


> Do you turn these from a regular-size pen blank?



Yes


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I turn the Razor from reg. pen blanks and buy the Brush material from Penn state 1 1/2" round rods. I couldn't spell Sillouete, reason for saying Arizona.
I order the stands direct from China . I will send you the address if you email me for it. Less than 1/2 of ebay price


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 14, 2010)

PS:   yes, I bought some knots from the Golden nib and the razors heads. Also they can be purchased in China for way less if you buy 10 or so. Buy a 100 and shipping is drastically reduced. Shipping is whats hurts


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 14, 2010)

Jim,

Nice looking razor and brush.

I am interested in the razor stands as well, why don't you just post the stand info.  Much easier then answering multiple emails.


----------



## PennedDown (Oct 24, 2010)

Yep, I'd like the address for the razor stands also. I just got through last night finishing up 20 Mach III razors, ordering 24 more tomorrow from AS, and doing shave brushes next weekend. Getting ready for a show and these have been hot for me! I took 12 the week before last to work to show my staff and sold 10 of them.


----------

